# personal recipe book



## cheech (Aug 13, 2006)

With all the recipes that I have been collecting over the years, I am running into a bit of a delema. I used to keep a paper copy of the recipes but it got too big so I placed them into a Word document.

Now it is getting tough to sort though the many different types of recipes, so I redo the document and grouped them by topic (ie pork, beef, ...side dishes, etc) now even that is getting too big

How do you keep track of your recipes?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't done it yet, but you could just create subfolders under "My Recipes" for each food (pork, beef, side dishes, desserts etc).

I just throw everything in together and then do a word search for what I am looking for. :roll:


----------



## smokemack (Aug 13, 2006)

Once my recipe is "tried and true", I turn it into a Word Doc. I keep them seperate. I print and laminate (at Kinkos or any other place like it). Punch it with a 3 hole puncher, and put it in a 3 ring binder with the smoke log I created (attached below). The binder is tabbed Pork, Beef,... That's what works for me...


----------



## jlloyd99 (Aug 14, 2006)

If you are graced with technilogical proficancy you could always put your vast collection into a database using Access (a microsoft office application).  Some find this program hard to use but there are pleanty of tutorials out there.  It will cut down on the paper and make finding recipes by key words a snap.  My collection isn't that vast yet so I still just keep them in a notebook.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 14, 2006)

I just memorize them.....

Could one of you who have all these stored on computer email or post a copy of your database.  I am always looking for something new to do in the kitchen, and 30 min meals onl has so many doable ideas.


----------



## cheech (Aug 14, 2006)

There is a template in Access to use but like you mentioned in your email it is a bit difficult to figure out. 

Beside I was not able to figure out how to print just one recipe at a time. My version always wanted to print out every page and that was getting to be a bit of an issue.

I heard of a publisher at Lulu.com that will print small quantities of books that you just have to send them a word document. I have been really thinking about doing that.

From their web site it would appear that I could order a few copies (just in case I get sauce on one copy) and have it made up for around $20.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 14, 2006)

If I were going to take the time and effort to re-enter all my recipes that I've collected into a database, I'd choose one that was written expressly for recipes because they allow you to calculate nutritional values, print grocery lists, and adjust serving quantites. 8) Some are even available free for download on the Internet (but have a good virus scanner or a reliable source. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&a...ecipes&spell=1

Mine are unfortunately scattered about across multiple computers, CDROMs and printed paper. :lol:


----------



## rat (Sep 23, 2006)

How about this use Linux (i prefer Yoper Linux) Open Office no cost no viruses,no spyware and best of all no Windows = no crashes. Less time on the puter = more time smokin.       Rat


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 23, 2006)

Put em on your Ipod and leave it in the kitchen! :D


----------



## undertaker2401 (Oct 26, 2006)

I made the mistake of keeping them all on the computer to do a back up had power surges lost everything before i had them backed up. couple of years of favorite recipes lost with a burned out hard drive made me want to cry so I am starting over at my favorite site SMF bad thing about it was admitting to the wife should have did backups sooner.


----------



## dionysus (Oct 26, 2006)

I have found a real simple to use software program for this. Its AZZ Cardfile and it's free. You can get it at http://www.azzcardfile.com/recipe/recipe_software.html

I am also attaching my recipe file as well. This is a work in progress and as I am a relatively new "smoker" I am just staring to add those recipes ...... 

Sorry, upload won't allow the AZZ file extension. If anyone is interested I can send the file via email off line

Ron


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheech -

If you've already typed them into a Word document just add a table of contents page and it'll hot link to each recipe. If your not familur with seting up a TOC let me know I'll help.

Debi


----------

